# Utah County Brookies..... Seriously



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

I was going to post this report in the confidential section, but this Lake is tough to hike to so I figured i would share.

I hadn't been up AF canyon in quite some time so I loaded the float tube and misc. gear into the Subaru and decided to do some recon at Tibble Fork. Once I hit the Reservoir I was a little put off by the sheer number of other people there. It has been at least 4 years since I have been up to Silver Lake Flat so I decided to gain some elevation and loose some of the crowd. Upon hitting Silver Lake Flat I was very dismayed by what I saw.








Needless to say it was MUCH higher last time I was there and I really didn't feel like launching the tube. I thought to myself "what would LOAH do?". I donned my vest and grabbed my flyrod and started the hike up to Silver Lake. I thought 2.2 miles no problem....

Well the first part of the trail is very easy and very beautiful.








american fork canyon








trail scenery








back side of timp

even saw a moose









The last 1/2 mile of the trail gains a ton of elevation. My lungs and calves were really burning. But if I can do it, you can do it.








The lake itself is at the top of this ridge... the VERY TOP.
I passed a few hikers on the way up who gave me the crazy look. After several breaks I finally made it to the top and was handsomely rewarded some of the most beautiful lake views I have ever seen.

















I caught a ton of little brookies. Some on prince nymphs and some on green scuds.
























brookie release clip


I had on my lucky Georgia had to get the good MOJO going.
















Trail down

After only a few hours of fishing I had to book it back down to the valley for family obligations. All in all one of the best fishing trips I have had in a long time. The hike is a tough one but well worth the trip if you feel up to it. I will definitely do it again in a few weeks when my legs stop hurting...

Enjoy

Hounddog


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking brookies and scenery! Sounds like a heck of a hike, but good to see it was rewarding! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work. AF is a gorgeous canyon and being on top of it would be awesome. I don't think I've ever been to Silver Lake. Looks great.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!! I love that place! I wonder why they put so many bows and brooks in SLF if it goes down that much and they most of them winter kill?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Silver Lake Flat goes down like that every year. It's intended purpose is for the water users in American Fork such as irrigation turns.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've only made that hike once but have been planning on going back ever since, just a word of warning- when I went there were massive scout camps that I didn't know about- made for a very busy lake even with the hike. Others I've talked to have experienced the same thing. If you go back up in a couple weeks, shoot me a pm if you wouldn't mind company. I'd love to hike up there again.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Definitely would love to take the hike again. I will for sure let you know in a couple weeks. I can usually go on Tuesdays (my day off). Hopefully you wont mind me slowing you down.

Hounddog

PS I like the UGA hat although wouldn't be caught wearing it in Georgia. Don't mention this to the Georgia Tech Alumni Association.... I'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice report and pictures. Don't worry about it getting too crowded as you won't find me up there. Not that I wouldn't want to - it's just that there is no way in this world I would be able to handle the hike up it!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Very pretty lake, thanks for sharing the great pictures. Glad you were able to have an enjoyable time up there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos and report.


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad you posted this report, I've been talking with friends about hiking up there for the last couple weeks and still haven't gotten any takers. Did you catch any of the graylings that are supposedly in the lake?


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and post I have not been up there for years and that during the deer hunt. good memories. Thanxs


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

No grayling but i will be back up there in a few weeks. With a little more time I might get to hit more of the lake.

Hounddog


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I fished it a week ago. No sign of grayling for me either but did catch several feisty brookies. They seemed to prefer #14 soft hackles the most and I took a couple on a purple bugger. As far as the hike goes, it isn't that bad. Fairly moderate, 2.2 miles, I timed myself @ 45 minutes to get down so I figure it took just over an hour to hike up. My dog flushed some nice grouse on the way up. Great day trip for the scenery alone. Fish average 9-10 inches.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

benjicunney said:


> Did you catch any of the graylings that are supposedly in the lake?


I think your thinking of the silver lake in cotton wood canyon. This silver lake only has brookies. 
P.S. The lower silver lake flats is great this time of year with the water that low. there are good brookies in it too.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, if you check the stocking reports you will find that grayling were stocked in this Silver Lake in 2006 and 2007.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I wonder why they put so many bows and brooks in SLF if it goes down that much and they most of them winter kill?


Tibble Fork and Silver Lake Flat get hammered all summer. It is a put and take kind of place. nearly a community fishery in how hard it gets hit. So with lots of fishing-people taking lots of fish home, it gets stocked quite a bit. Draw down isn't an issue as it gets fished so hard.


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> benjicunney said:
> 
> 
> > Did you catch any of the graylings that are supposedly in the lake?
> ...


flint is right - Silver Lake in AF Canyon has been stocked with Grayling. Silver Lake above Brighton has not.


----------

